# Zignature?



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

I have never heard of it until just tonight when a random dog person I talked to while we were out mentioned it. I looked it up and I think it looks good. I think my pup is starting to show a food allergy, switched to grain free about a month ago but dont seem to be getting better. Shes about 4 and a half months , and has a couple of small bald kinda red spots on her. Ive been thinking about switching to a fished based all life stages, and finding 1 with peas instead of potatoes would be good. Anyone know anything about this brand, or have any suggestions for me?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes it will take over a month for your dog to recover. Do you notice her scratching still? What made you suspect allergies to begin with? And is the current food made with the same animal protein as the old food?

The food seems pretty good. You could definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You have a blue pit bull puppy right? Pit bulls seem to have really sensitive skin, especially the puppies, and blue ones even more sensitive skin.

I'd suggest getting her checked at the vets and having a skin scraping to rule out ringworm (which looks generally like small round bald hairless itchy spots and is contagious to humans) and Demodetic mange (which can appear as small bald patches, thinning hair and red bumps). 

A special shampoo can help a lot- Micro Tek anti-itch shampoo or there's one that vets prescribed that is a benzoil (sp?) peroxide shampoo for raw or broken skin (I've been using this on the current mange puppy and its great on her skin)

Switching to something fish based might be good, I'd be surprised if potatos are the problem. Earthborn Coastal Catch is fish based, it does have potatos and peas but it doesn't have chicken fats. The ash content is lower than the other Earthborn formulas which tend to be overly high.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

She is on acana wild prairie now, and I just bought a bag of pacifica. Im going to start switching her over today. I like acana because of the real meat %, and her stool is fine. The person who told me about zignatures, her dogs have a lot of allergies and do great on that food. The ingredient list looks like it doesnt have much real meat and a lot of peas (no grain, no potato, no chicken). Its a fairly new company, and im curious to know what others think of it.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/forums/topic/grain-and-potato-free-dog-foods/

Here's a list of grain free and potato free foods. My dog is also very sensitive to white potato, sweet potato, etc anything that feeds yeast


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

The arcana Pacifica made my pup itch like crazy


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Zignature was recommended to me as an alternative to Taste of the Wild, and the ingredients do seem similar. I'd feed it, but it's expensive around here.

Gypsy started having minor scratching/redness issues, even on grain free. We went no chicken, and that eliminated the problem. Apparently chicken is a common cause of allergies.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This time of the year there are environmental factors like pollen as well that could be causing the itchy red spots.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of allergies are to the protein source of the food (chicken, beef etc.) so that would be my first switch. Then I eliminate wheat. I find corn and soy are not as big of issues for most dogs (some do have issues but more commonly its protein source) Then I change carb sources. I do a trial period of 12+ weeks for each step to notice a real change. During this period you cannot feed anything else - no treats, no scraps, no human food, NOTHING. 

I use Natures Variety Instinct Kibble for my Westie's ... I started with L.I.D Duck but have since moved to the Duck & Turkey. I live in Canada so this diet has a high price (~4+ per lb for 23lb bags) but I have seen it cheaper in the States... 
Another is Acana duck and ... pear? I think its pear? or Acana pacifica... Go! sensitive and shine has both a duck and fish formula. That's about the only ones I'd go for if I suspected my dog had a food allergy. 

If something like this didn't even work, considering I am not able to do home made diet, I would be looking to a vegetarian OR hydrolyzed protein veterinary diet (the protein source of the food is hydrolyzed into small pieces so that it cannot be recognized as "bad" by the body - as would be the case with a true food allergy vs. a sensitivity). 

On another note... read the ingredient list... many diets will contain multiple protein sources or have something that your trying to avoid (ie chicken) further down in its list. This is why I prefer limited ingredient diets. 

Another option - environmental allergy testing... ie) VARL labs


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Try wellness core fish its pretty limited ingredient.. if you get really frustrated you can do like we did and just cook ..up canned salmon eggs, cottage and rice and see how your dog does on that....


----------

